# Oct 19 Stillen Rollout



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey..

im gonna set this up once more.

OCT 19 STILLEN ROLLOUT from my place again !

times and stuff will be posted later cuz right now i dont know what going on.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

coo, im there.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ok it is official


9 30 AM rollout from my place.

not 9 31 not 9 32 9 30 am sharp !

be there early or on time or be left behind.

150 west drake st
pomona , ca 91767


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no one posting in here?

is it cuz no one want 2 go stillen?


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I plan on going and this time I promise I won't party on friday


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

great nismo princess..

meet at my place and we all go 2gether as a group.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Going and still might party the night before. Hell, I made it to Mossy, didn't I? One last post before I crash. Night guys


----------

